# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  baroklis priekš DAC

## osscar

Tātad par cik man bija ienācies arcam rdac ārējais DAC un tam komplektā bija mazs sienā spraužams impulsnieks radās doma aizvietot to ar klasisko barokli. Pēc googles sapratu, ka ir ražotāji, kas piedāvā šādu barokli bezmaz par 200ls priekš konkrētā DAC, tāpēc nolēmu samest vienkāršu barokli ar mazu trafu + fiksētais 6 v regulators, neko labāku te imho nevajag, jo pašā dacā ir pāris lineārie regulatori attiecīgi 3.3 un 5 V līnijām+ iekļaušos latos 20 +-. regulators oriģinālais no elfas ST, tiesa maitas tagad ražo ķīnā CHN kods uz korpusa un 0.5mm paplāksne skrūvēšanai. Ja salīdzina ar vecajiem ST regulatoriem no 20 gadīgiem auto radio - tur - marocco ražotājs un 1mm "muguriņa", jā - varš laikam dārgs. 
Tas viss salikts ķīniešu mazā kastītē, trūkst tikai aizmugures konektori ( IEC 8 + mazā 2.1mm mamma priekš DC ) kuri nāk vēl pie manis. 

lūk daži mērījumi ( JDAT jau pārmeta par softa nemākulīgu lietošanu + viens boota jūzeris aizrādīja par līki salodētu vadu ar 10uf ieejā - jo kā var redzēt - tas ķer 50Hz fonu), bet nu lai paliek, ne jau par 50Hz te bēda. 
tātad pats vads ar 10uf kondensatoru:


oriģinālais 6V impulsnieks:



testa eksemplārs:


uz ST regulatora p2p


gatavā PCB :



un kopskats (tiesa slēdzi jāliek uz zaļu led, jo dacam, kad signāls - zaļa indikācija....nu nav vēl zaļais atnācis  ::  ) 



Par skaņu - nezinu, kad pabeigšu 100% tad paklausīšos - jāsagaida visi konektori + ferīta  uzmaukteņi jāsaliek uz vadiem.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu kā Tev izdodās visu kastītēs ielikt... ::  ::  ::

----------


## osscar

es neesmu tāds perfekcionists shemotehnikā kā tu  - strādā , tātad - jāliek kastē  ::   ::  tikai saklausījos tavus stāstus par TL un sapratu ka šķībo draugu regulatorus labāk nelikt  ::  un izmantoju visu no krājumiem (pamatā no veciem DVB - T tuneriem) - pat K73 kondensatoru  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, par to TL es toč ofigel. Nu labi dzelteno draugu... bet Argusa. K73 nav ne vainas, krietni labāki par ķīniešu zaļajiem vai oranžajiem, vismaz spriežot pēc svešiem testiem.
Eh, man gan salodējās kārtējais makets... Kad es kaut ko kastītē ielikšu.... ::

----------


## osscar

nu ja izmērs atļauj - lieku K73. viņi palieli. Nu tak argus tirgo visu ko - nepārbaudīti viņiem tie piegādātāji. Vismaz Elfa uzrāda kas pa ražotāju etc. lemonā arī paņēmu regulatoru - logo - E burts, tā arī neielodēju - labāk tad ST vai ON. man vēl nāk ST no ebaya, redzēs vai tie ir ok, vai fake. bet kastītes lētas, tikai sanāk, ka reizēm uzliek PVN 1ls bet reizēm ne - kāds tur viņiem garīgais pastā.

----------


## Jurkins

Es parasti, ja sūtu kaut ko virs 10 eiro (saprāta robežās), palūdzu pārdevējam uzrādīt cenu 10 USD.

----------


## osscar

es jau ar runāju - bet reizēm uzliek, reizēm ne...bet nu ir ok.

----------


## JDat

Ar ko Argus labāks par dzeltenajiem draugiem? Tāpat kā Ormix un Salvats paņem kaut ko lētu no poļiem un rezultāts skaidrs.

Man krājumos ir oriģinālie NE5532. No Texas instruments vai National Semiconductors laikam. Zinu ka Farenlī paņēmu un nav dzelteni. Kāds negrib uztaisīt labaratorijas darbu un salīdzināt šamos ar Argusā/Ormixā/Salvatā pirktajiem. Osscar, Normunds?

----------


## RudeWolf

> Ar ko Argus labāks par dzeltenajiem draugiem?


 Nav jāgaida.

----------


## osscar

Tātad neliels tests :

CD aparāts , kurā ielikts DENON testa CD ar  signāliem - tālāk dac ar optiku + EMU ieejā mērīts. ZIlais - mans  baroklis (bez aizvērta korpusa..) - oranžais  stock SMPS.

1K un 10K spektrs. diemžēl iebūvēto softa ģeneratora signālu nesanāca padot  pa EMU SPDIF uz DAC.

šādi pat ir reāli tuvāk īstenībai.





nu jā un mūžīgais jautājums - vai kāds dzird to nicīgo šķirbu  ::   ::

----------


## arnis

es personiigi tur[ konkreeti shajos meeriijumos ]  neredzu nekaadu atshkjiriibu[ liidz ar ko tur muuzhiigaa jautaajuma nav.]  . atshkjiriiba ir tikai variantaa, kursh meeriijums ir uznjemts pirmais, un kursh peedeejais ... [ to tak labi var redzeet arii grafikos. ]

----------


## osscar

uz 1khz, tomēr zemāks ir kopējais trokšņu līmenis. (zils) . otrajā jā atšķirība nav praktiski saskatāma, cik nu vienīgi redz starp piķus uz augstākām F, kuri nav uz "zilajam". pie 8, 7 K un augstāk. atslēdzot slāni - to redz. samērīšu, kad būs kastē.  + zemajā galā  arī ir zemāki traucējumi - to gan redz tikai LOG skatījumā. Tā protams piekrītu - ka atšķirība nav liela. es saslēdzu slāņus tā lai redz atšķirību. un 1K testā redz tāpat to impulsnieka pīķi uz 700Hz +-. tiesa par tā līmeni var diskutēt  ::

----------


## normundss

> nu jā un mūžīgais jautājums - vai kāds dzird to nicīgo šķirbu


 Ja kāds dzird atšķirību (kam imo vajadzētu būt pirmajam testam) un to nevar lāga redzēt mērījumu rezultātos, tad jautājums ir par mērāmo parametru un mērījumu metodikas izvēles pareizību.

Izmantojot diletantiskās bakstīšanās metodi, esmu nonācis pie hipotēzes, ka barošanas bloka ietekmi uz skanējumu nosaka ne tik daudz trokšņi kā barošanas impedances profils visā dzirdamo frekvenču joslā un varbūt arī ārpus tās.  Kā arī tieksme uz zvanīšanu un optimālais kompromiss starp stabilitāti un zemu impedanci plašā frekvenču joslā. 

Vismaz primitīvā līmenī šīs lietas varētu patestēt pietiekami vienkārši, vajag tik atsevišķu signāla ģeneratoru.  Bet slinkums un vasara ir nāvējoša kombinācija visiem diy projektiem  :: 

Ja kādam rodas iedvesma, šekur dažas idejas par pielietojamām metodēm:
http://www.hparchive.com/Application...-Letter-04.pdf
http://www.calex.com/pdf/3power_impedance.pdf

Un var jau būt, ka tie Arcam DACa lokālie regulatori ir tik kruti, ka ārējā barokļa parametriem nav lielas nozīmes.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es gan esmu pēdējais, kam vajadzētu pie tādām lietām sieties klāt, bet kāpēc izmantoji toriodālo transformatoru? Vai tad toriodālie nav diezgan plaša diapazona pārveidotāji, kas no tīkla pakamps gandrīz visu un ielaidīs iekšā tavā aparatūrā?

Varbūt ir jēga pameklēt parasto E-I trafiņu, jaudas jau nav lielas.

----------


## osscar

tors ir mazāks, tors rada mazāk traucējumus kā "parastais" trafs. nu mazas jaudas toram jau nav tik liela kapacitāte, kā lieljaudas toram. Audiofīliem jau patīk R core trafi  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Kas tik viņiem nepatīk... Vnk esmu lasījis visādus komentārus, ka EI esot ar šaurāku diapazonu, kas samazinot draņķus tādām jutīgām ietaisēm kā DAC'i. Perfektajā gadījumā jau būtu transformators, kurš tikai tos 50/60Hz pārveido.

----------


## osscar

nu ir tak tīkla filtri + ferīti uz vadiem ...nu te protams jautājusm - cik kuram netīrs "tīkls". Tīklu jau piesārņo ar nekvalitatīviem impulsniekiem....un  citu tehniku...

----------


## osscar

pabeidzu "pakaļu" vēl vads uz 2.1 to 2.1 mm jāsagaida + ferīti jāsaliek. vēls slēdzis jānomaina, tāpēc nav noizolēti vadi. bet tas viss ir sīkums, kaut  kā kavējās sūtījumi šomēnes no neta...

----------


## tornislv

Kurus ferītus lieto? Saiti uz eBay arī vēlams  :: 
Starp citu, kur ņemt labu plānu zāģi tekstolīta zāģēšanai?

----------


## osscar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251072759914...84.m1497.l2649

šie ir atveramie priekš tīkl avadiem etc, neveramos izmantoju iekšpusē, (augstāk bild'eviņš nomaskējies zem trafa vadiem ) izārdot visādus vecus USB un citus vadus ,kuri darbā ir pieejami siekiem. 
žģēju ar parasto depo metāla zāģīti - tikai tad ar vīli jāpārlaiž pāris reizes pāri lai mala gluda. var ieskrāpēt un lauzt - bet tad vairāk jāvīlē. nu ja un putekļus nevajag elpot - es ar slapjo tehnoloģiju zāģēju ...aplaistot

----------


## osscar

nevarēju sagadīt 2.1 uz 2.1 gatavu vadu - salodēju no 2 veciem lādētāju vadiem, nav estētiski, bet strādā : D



un te redz oriģinālo melno baroklīti

----------


## osscar

pārmainīju slēdzi + salodēju smuku sudraba vadu ar glauniem konektoriem,  jo  nepatika tie lētie  plānie vadiņi. konektori made in japan. 70  santīmi gab.(lēte ir tādi  krāmi, ka bail pieminēt)  vēl tikai smukie ferīti jāsagaida.










+ mans jaunais n-jfet b1 buferis ar diskrēto poci (4 sekcijas ledder tipa -  2 pretestības tikai signāla ceļā...jāsamet rīt kastītē)

 pieslēdzu skan un fona nav. rīt samērīšu ko jams dod ārā...

shēma B1 - audiofīlu risinājums, jurkins zinu ko tieks  ::  


bet ja var ticēt autora mērījumiem - thd flat visā audi diapazonā + thd ir nereāli zems. paskatīsimies.
izmantošu sekundārajā sistēmā caur switchu - darbināšu front skaļruņus no 5.1 sistēmas ar atsevišķu signāla avotu un pastiprinātāju.

----------


## Jurkins

::  sorry, bet tas C2 ir idiotisms superpārākajā pakāpē. Man domāt, ka vajag mēģināt likt 47000uF.
R105 un R205 obligāti jābūt 221k. Citādi neies  :: .
Nereāli zems jau nav tas THD, vienkārši pietiekoši zems kā jau lauķim atkārtotāja slēgumā ar dinamisko slodzi.

----------


## osscar

nu jā es ielodēju 220K vai 330K kas man tur bija pa rokai  ::  

jā tas RC ķēde domāta lai nav būkšķis ieslēdzoties...nu tā vismaz tur rakstīts jo baro jamo no nestabilizēta avota, man gan stabilizēts uz lmkas, tāpec nav tie tūkstoši uf. pēc tam viņam bija update - 10k uf +1.5 R. ..jo 15K reta vērtība  ::  .

spice:

thd praktiski nemainīgs līdz 20k


FR un fāze:



es jau ilgi domāju šo tā tīri testam samest- maketnieces nepatīk - tāpec no galvas pa fikso pcb uzzīmēju ar vienu nelielu erroru  ::  . nepatiks - paliks plauktā  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nē nu 3,14zģec, stāstīt, ka būkšķim 15000uF vajag likt. Tas džeks ir jokdaris. Šis nav audiofīlisks, bet audiorastisks risinājums.
Par FR un fāzi es būtu ļoti izbrīnīts, ja līknes atkārtotājam būtu savādākas. 
THD ievērojami pieaugs, ja pastūzim ieejas pretestība būs zemāka par kādiem ,nu tipa 47k (uz duru pateicu). Paskaties spicē, kā izskatās ar slodzi. Lai gan, kāda šķirba 0.001 vai 0.0001.

Starp citu, mēs te PM ar Rudewolf par skaļuma regulatoriem diskrētajiem bišķi diskutējām. Apskaties vegalabā Ņikitina regulatoru (nezinu, var jau būt, ka no rietumiem nospēris :: ). Šim ir fiška - nemainīga ieejas un izejas pretestība.

Nē, osscar, es ne jau par to ķēdi 1R 15000uF, es par C2 zirgojos.

----------


## osscar

es simulēju ar 22k jo man tāda pamatā ieejas R pastūžiem +-. ar 47 K - tas pats - 0.0007. ar 10k --0.0008. bet kā jau minēji  - kāda starpība, tāpat tas ir maz. man bija jau sen pa rokai visas detaļas, tikai slinkums bija salodēt. par cik brīvs šodien - tad pa 3h sadomāju plati un salodēju + vēl vien kastīte lieka...
jā esmu biku pētījis to regulatoru. būs kaut kad jāplasa dziļāk.bet par to džeku jau arī pretrunīgas atsauksmes  ::

----------


## osscar

+ Nikitins laikam bija arī creek audio un cambridge audio inženieris ja pareizi atceros...

----------


## Jurkins

creek toč, par cambrige nezinu. Viņam diezgan skaisti, vienkārši pastūži bija ar logic level lauķiem galā. Viņš ir publicējis vēl vienu pastiprinātājpakāpi uz fetiem, kur divi vienādi(pielasīti) feti kompensē viens otra nelinearitāti. Simulatorā izskatās skaisti, praksē vēl neesmu pārbaudījis. 
Zini kā, katram ir savas utis, var jau būt, ka tādi patenti sen rietumos mētājas.

----------


## osscar

atceros to pastūzi no creek, sen atpakaļ vēl tu biji shēmu iemetis - tāds vienkāršs likās  ::  detaļu daudz nebija...un atceros vegalab diskusiju par tēmu. jap sajaucu - d. selfs bija no  cambridge. es no Ņikitina tikai riaa preampu uzcepu - man patīk. sava fiška viņam ir+ atsaucīgs arī forumā.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, viņam patīk lauķi - gan feti, gan mosfeti. Es pamēģināju uzmaketēt to galenieku, tikai ar IRL540 logic levelniekiem un mazo ZVN man nebija, liku IRF9610. Neko, labs, pluss tas, ka signālu jāpievada vienā punktā, mierstrāva nav atkarīga no iepriekšējo pakāpju strāvām, bet tad aizrāvos ar savām idejām un tā arī palika.

Jā, un forumā viņš bez pontiem, atbild uz jautājumiem, pat uz muļķīgiem. ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Mjā, diskutējam... Cik tad nu es varu padiskutēt elektronikā, kaut kas jau ir aizķēries, kopš savu Dynalo pieslēdzu ačgārni, bet tāpat...

Jebkurā gadījumā- beigās nopirku no viena vidusjūrnieka Manuela šādu pakāpnieku- http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/control/jt.aspx

Kaut ko šis žvigājas par to, kā relejus nokāvis, bet ok- no savirpinātā bumbiera par to cenu dabūtu tikai plates. Tagad gatavojos, ka laikam visus septiņus relejus būs jāmaina. Ka tik šis ar perfi viņus nav ravējis nost. Bet tāpat- galvenais lai plates un lõģiskie elementi būtu dzīvi.

----------


## osscar

lūk sametu kastē to padarīšanu:





tagad tikai jāsameklē vēl viena kaste baroklim, tikai baidos ka tāds izmērs nebūs pa rokai...atkal būs jāgaida. bet skan baigi labi. pat ar visu prasto barokli uz lmkas. Mēģināšu pamērīt fona līmeni, kaut uz ausi liekas , ka nav vispār fona.

----------


## osscar

re kur izejas spektrs ar pieslēgtu CD kurš uz pauzes, bija slinkums atkal krāmēt visu ārā un īsināt ieejas. Bet par ar savu "krūmu" barokli ir -90db. ir ok.

----------


## arnis

kur references signaals ? kaa var zinaat, ka tas ir uz 0dB ???

----------


## osscar

JDAT samācīja kā jākopē līknes. ir ir uz "0". bet ar barokli vēl būs jāpiestrādā kad likšu kopā.

----------


## osscar

zaļais kartes līmenis - PINK ar noīsinātu ieeju. ir pat ļoti labi imho.

----------


## JDat

Zaļais, tas ir kā? Kartes Out => kartes IN? PINK tas ir kartes OUT => buferkaskāde => kartes IN?

----------


## osscar

zaļais ir kartes out ar īso ieejā. tā laikam sanāk.
un pink ir bufera izeja ar ieeju uz īso. tas pirmais mērījums ir laikam kļudains jo nekontaktē rca/ resnā jack pāreja. vairāk tādu zāģi neizdevās samērīt. ok, bū sjāpaņem signala ģenerators + oscilis ar laikam...bet rīt tikai.

----------


## JDat

Parasti mēra kad ieejā pieslēdz 50 vai 150 omu pretestību nevis noīsina.
http://www.rane.com/note145.html
http://www.bluemic.com/robbie/#/specs/

----------


## osscar

Meandra uz 50KHz, 100Khz un 160Khz. apm. 1V







un signāla ģenerators uz 1V - praktiski nekādas atšķirības ja salīdzina ar paša ģeneratora referenci. ģenerators ārējais, hārdvēriskais.

1k


10k

----------


## AndrisZ

Tev oscilim josla tikai līdz 1Mhz. Skatoties tādu frekvenču meandrus skaidrs, ka stūrīši būs noapaļoti.

----------


## osscar

nu un tas C ieejā/izejā...jau arī noapaļo. ar šo pašu oscili tie paši 50-100khz bija taisni pastūzim bez C ieejā. bet nui tas tā. tāpat ir ok. katrā ziņā forma tāda pati kā autora rakstā.

----------


## Jurkins

osscar, meandru laist "pastiprinātājam" bez atgriezeniskās saites (šoreiz atkārtotājs, Ku~1) ir galīgi garām jeb pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi. Meandru izmanto, lai redzētu pārejas procesu.

----------


## osscar

nu tā varētu būt - bet tāpat var manīt piem. ierosmi, tiesa ne ar manu oscio vecīti  ::

----------


## Jurkins

ĀĀĀĀĀ !!!  Kādu ierosmi atkārtotājam uz viena feta Tu gribi redzēt  ::  ?
OK, uzrakstīšu  :: :
Es tiešām nesaprotu, kādas nerealizētas seksuālās perversijas liek cilvēkiem bīdīt šādas shēmas (sevišķi tie 15000uF). Ir divi varianti:
1. Viņš ir īblis (laikam jau nepareizais variants)
2. Viņš domā, ka visi citi ir ībļi... nu tad tomēr skat, 1. punktu.
3. Bērnībā smilšu kastē viņu apbižoja  ::  kaimiņu meitenes, teica, ka krāniņš mazs.
Ak dievs, šī shēma ir izteces atkārtotājs ar dinamisko slodzi (strāvas avotu uz tāda paša feta), nu gandrīz tāds pamatu pamats. tipa tāpat kā multivibrators uz diviem tranzistoriem vai kādreiz bija detektora uztvērējs. Nu kādas te audiorastijas?  Es nezinu ( nē nu, zinu jau gan, kur kondiķis jāpiebāž :: ), lai šādai shēmai AFR nebūtu "flat" un THD mazs. Man pat bail domāt, ko autors ir sarakstījis par savu garadarbu. Tipa bija jau vienam jaudīgam atkārtotājam apgalvots, ka tas, redz, esot pilnīgi bez atgriezeniskās saites.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kāds man var izskaidrot, kāds šeit ir labums no šāda (vai labāka) bufera (vai kā viņu tur)?

----------


## Jurkins

Redzi, ja Tu pieslēdz, piemēram, pastūzim ar ieejas pretestību 20K logaritmisku poci 50K (da vienalga, diskrēto ar slēdzi vai relejiem vai super-puper audiorastisko no krabju zvīņām), tad nekas slikts jau nenotiek, bet pareizi nav. Šeit pocim "slodzē" ir buferis ar ieejas pretestību 1M (laikam, slinkums tīt shēmu atpakaļ) un salīdzinoši mazu (ar pastūža 20K) izejas pretestību. Viss ir štokos. Var vēl pirms poča buferi ielikt  :: .

----------


## osscar

runājot par regulatoru tēmu, pēdējā linearaudio izdevumā ir daāžādu regulatoru  salīdzinājums, gan subjektīvs klausoties, gan mērījumi PSRR, noise, Z OUT. etc. Ja kādam ir interese varu, kaut ko "ieskanēt" .

----------


## RudeWolf

Ieskenē, es jau kādu laiku pētu regulatorus un to, kur tie var noderēt.

----------


## osscar

ok, vakarā iemetīšu to rakstu, lai nev offt:

mana čipampa  progress, šis tiks izmantots laikam darbā kā desktop spīkeru  grabinātājs.

----------


## RudeWolf

Steperis čipampam? Nu ti dajoš. Es pat uz savām ausīm šaubos, vai dzirdu atšķirību starp steperi un zilo velvetu (RK27). Tik cik ap sirdi mierīgāk, ka varēšu krasi saīsināt line-level signāla ceļu.

----------


## osscar

a kāda vaina  ::  smuki griežas ar mazu tarkšķīti. Man patīk. šis ir transplantēts no RRR priekšpastūža. ar vecajiem oglekļa rezīšiem. Par skaņu nesatraucos. šis ir virknes diskrētais, līdz ar ko ieejas pretestība mainās grozot...parsītos pēc buffera, bet šīnīkastē nav vietas.

----------


## Isegrim

> no RRR priekšpastūža. ar vecajiem oglekļa rezīšiem


 Ogles pretestības būtu mazākā skāde. Pati konstrukcija nav šim verķītim tā labākā un drošums arīdzan. Es gan neesmu pārliecināts, ka tur ir tieši С1-4; tikpat labi tās var būt С2-33 (metal film). Rezistori mēdz trokšņot, bet šajā gadījumā signāls ir liels; nekas īpaši manāms nebūs.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es dzīvoju ar līdzīgu šim-


Šim arī ieejas pretestība peld no 2.2k līdz 7.5K. Vienīgais, ka daudz vietas visa kopējā ietaise aizņem- papildus tors un tā. Uz 64 soli var drusku dzirdēt sprakšķi, bet tā- soļus skaļruņos vispār nejūtu. Ak jā- releji drusku klakšķinās. Domāju, ka likšu to platīti uz aizmugurējā paneļa, lai no RCA vadiņš būtu kādi 2cm un tad kādi 5cm līdz ieejai stipreklī.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, releju izmantošana jau tāds patiesi _hifilītisks_ risinājums. Vēl tik vajag to parikti vadīt distancēti. Es gan pieciešu tradicionālo poci, kuru caur reduktoru un sajūgu motorītis griež; laikam esmu tāds sakārnis, ka specializētus kontrolierus neciešu.

----------


## osscar

nu ir jau visādi brīnymi. vēl tas ar opto coupleriem - tipa tu regulē poci , tas dimmerē ledus, tie maina fotorezistoru R. man motorizētais ir preampam, bet tam viena skāde, biku pa lielu grieziena solis. sanāk vai nu pa klusu, vai nu pa skaļu...vidus daļā un uz max pusi - ir ok. te prasītos pēc pogas  - TIXO, tāda kā bija RRR preampam.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kā jau teicu- neesmu stāvā sajūsmā par šo konkrēto risinājumu. It īpaši, ja ņem vērā, ka kits (bez barošanas un loģistikas) sanāk ap 140$. Es laimīgā kārtā tiku pie neejoša par 60$, kam pārlodēju relejus (8 kāju detaļu atlodēšana ir elle) un beigās nonācu pie secinājuma, ka iespējams bez jēgas esmu sabeidzis 30LVL vērtus relejus, jo vaina izrādījās diodēs (kretīniska plates konstrukcija). Tad vēl sākās piedzīvojumi ar to, ka kontroles plate nesazemējot diezgan jūtamu fonu nesa iekšā (nezinu kā, jo tai tak vajadzētu būt atsaitētai no signāla ceļa?).

Nākotnē es par to pašu naudu drīzāk ņemtu krutu Noble vai TDK poci. Ja taisa kaut kādu ultra preampu, tad šī ietaise var noderēt tieši plašo vadības iespēju dēļ.

----------


## osscar

nu tāpēc man patīk risinājumi - lur nav nekādi elektroniski loriņi - kuri rada traucējumus - visādi displeji etc.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu nez- tīri teorētiski jau nekā tīrāka par relejiem diez vai būs. Ja nu vienīgi kaut kāda riktīgi advancētā digitālā skaļuma regulēšana uz čipa. Paņem uz tā Džošua koka uzliec kaut kādus neiked višajdeilus un būsi pirmais vecis sētā.

Runājot par Lightspeed un citiem optiskajiem- neesmu pārliecināts, vai fotorezistoram būs labākas elektriskās īpašības kā labam parastajam rezistoram (ja skaldam matus, tad skaldam).

----------


## Jurkins

http://lv.farnell.com/international-rectifier/irf6718l2tr1pbf/mosfet-n-ch-25v-61a-directfet-l2/dp/1740788

Nu ļoti hifilītiski būtu katra releja vietā 4 šādus  :: .

----------


## Delfins

> neesmu pārliecināts, vai fotorezistoram būs labākas elektriskās īpašības kā labam parastajam rezistoram


 fotoni lidos iekšā ķēdē un sprakšķus taisīs?

----------


## osscar

nu nav īsti zināms , kā jamie uzvedas ilgtermiņā + grūti atrast 2 vienādus - jāpārlasa kaudzīte...par trokšņiem ar nav zināms. vismaz neesmu tādu info lasījis.

----------


## Isegrim

Arī t.s. _maztrokšņojošiem_ rezistoriem šo parametru izsaka µV/V. Acīmredzot, pret DC voltu. Audiosignāla gadījumā 'pienesums' var būt neparedzams un nepatīkams. 
Ja brūķē relejus, arī to kontaktiem 'smagas' prasības; šī ir tā reize, kad bez Au/Pt/Pd neiztikt. Sudrabs, lai ciks labs vadītājs būtu, oksidēsies, un sāksies nepatikšanas.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es nesaku, ka obligāti būs sliktāki. Vnk par labiem rezistoriem zinu, ka tiem būs tādi un tādi trokšņi utt. Par fotorežiem es neko nezinu, tāpēc arī minstinos. Bet atkal- šī visdrīzāk ir skaliņu skaldīšana no matu pagalēm.

Manā gadījumā ir Au/Ag kontakti, kas esot uzticami 100 000 reizēm. Pieļauju, ka manā gadījumā vairāk, jo spriegumi ir niecīgi. Mehāniskais resurss 50 mlj. operācijām pie noslodzes 36 000 oper./h.

----------


## Jurkins

> Manā gadījumā ir Au/Ag kontakti, kas esot uzticami 100 000 reizēm. Pieļauju, ka manā gadījumā vairāk, jo spriegumi ir niecīgi. Mehāniskais resurss 50 mlj. operācijām pie noslodzes 36 000 oper./h.


 Tavi releji jau ir vieni no vislētākajiem (prastākajiem  :: ) savā barā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Varētu kaut kad būt problēmas ar kontaktiem?

----------


## Isegrim

Gan jau, ka ne. Tās prasības nav mehāniskas - neklabēs tak tie releji pastāvīgi un ar augstu frekvenci. Tieši tāpēc, ka netiek komutētas lielas jaudas un augsti spriegumi (kas oksīda kārtiņu izsitīs cauri), nestabils kontakts var degradēt signālu.

----------


## osscar

Lūk mērījumi dažādu autoru topoloģijām ( LM 317 izmantots standarta slēgumā + šuntēts ADJ pins ar C) :

mērījuma slēgums + grafiki


PSRR un noise:


out-Z


"rezultāti" - cik saprotu - tika barots ar  Jfetu preams ar diezgan sliktu PSRR - tipa -40db.



diemžēl pašu regulatoru shēmas nav  ::  bet var netā atrast ja ir interese - cik saprotu - labākie ir diskrētie uz opampiem. 
kvalitāte bildēm, kāda ir - tāda nu ir - bet var saprast.

----------


## osscar

nu tāds rezumē,ka labi skan tie kuriem maza izejas pretestība + mazs PSRR (nu otrais IMHO svarīgi ja barojamais devaiss pats ir ar švaku psrr)

----------


## JDat

Ir viens diletantisks jautājums: kāda tam visam jēga? Tika samērīts impulsnieks un DIY baroklis. Starpība? Nekāda! Uz ausi varēja atšķirt kurš PSU strādā? Nē! Attiecīgi kāda jēga turpināt ja problēma ir citur? Ar plika PSU uzlabošanu nebūs vēlamais HiEND dzidrais rezultāts. Jāmeklē kur vēl ir problēmas un jānovērš. Tikai tad, IMHO, ir vērts turpināt uzlabot katru milimetru.

----------


## Jurkins

JDat, Tu tiešām nesaproti hifilītiķu domu gājienu. Vajag uztaisīt greizu devaisu (ampu, preampu, DACu u.t.t.) un pēc tam sildot vadus, mainot kondensatorus, to novietojumu telpā pēc zodiaka zīmēm u.t.t., iegūt savai ausi tīkamo skaņu. 
Da nē, tas nav uzbrauciens hifilīiķiem! Katram savs hobijs un savas dīvainības.

Vegalabā biedrs SIA_2 ( on že Suhov, tas, kuram ir "sverhļiņejnij usiļiķeļ") rakstīja apmēram tā - daži cilvēki - īsti melomāni ar viņa palīdzību uztaisījuši tos sverhļiņejnos un bijuši ļoti vīlušies skaņā, bet pēc tam izrādījies, ka tas pastiprinātājs izceļ  gaismā visa pārējā trakta utis. Tad, kad no A līdz Z pāriets viss trakts, viss nostājies savās vietās.

----------


## JDat

Jurkin! Tiešām esmu hifilītiķu bieds un neko nesaprotu. Tāpēc tādi drūmi teksti. Pie lietas. Dīvainības ne dīvainības, katrs izklaidējas kā patīk. Vienkārši gribēju pievērst uzmanību tam ka ir arī citas (šajā gadījumā) lielākas problēmas ne kā baroklis. Protams barošana arī jāsakārto. Ko man par barošanu stādīja hifilītiķis? Pieslēdzu aparātu, kuru tjūnēju. Oscili ieslēdzu AC režīmā (vai sagriež staru lai ir displeja vīdū, nianses nestāstīja), un mēra mikrovoltus (tiešām mikrovoltus, varbūt šamam tāds oscilis)uz barošanas šinas. Ja stars ir taisns, tad barošana OK. Ja nav taisns, tad meklē kas rada lažas un risina. Tas nav tikai HiENDisku kodiņu un kvalitatīvu LMku nomainīšana. Ir arī citi traucējumu avoti, kurus jānovērš. Tā ka... Nāksies vien to DACu pārlodēt līdz nepazīšanai. Vai forumietim kādam ir vēlma ar to nodarboties?

----------


## Jurkins

::  Baidos, ka tas nebūs bijis hifilītiķis, bet patiess entuziasts. 
p.s. es daru tieši tāpat, kā Tu rakstīji. Mikrovoltus gan nevaru nomērīt, oscim ir 1mV iedaļa, maztrokšņojošas uzpariktes neesmu sataisījis.

----------


## normundss

> Nu nez- tīri teorētiski jau nekā tīrāka par relejiem diez vai būs. Ja nu vienīgi kaut kāda riktīgi advancētā digitālā skaļuma regulēšana uz čipa. Paņem uz tā Džošua koka uzliec kaut kādus neiked višajdeilus un būsi pirmais vecis sētā.
> 
> Runājot par Lightspeed un citiem optiskajiem- neesmu pārliecināts, vai fotorezistoram būs labākas elektriskās īpašības kā labam parastajam rezistoram (ja skaldam matus, tad skaldam).


 Optronus savā laikā esmu mēģinājis, sūds. Varbūt es kaut ko lodējot biju sajājis vai pārkarsējis, bet tie taisīja jūtamus kropļus - pamatīgas nepāra harmonikas. Kaut kur plauktā vēl plate mētājas, ja kādreiz nebūs ko darīt, varētu izvilkt un paurbināt joka pēc.

Digitālā skaļuma regulēšana DACā savukārt reāli ierullē.  Tas no pieredzes gan ar Transporter, gan ES9018.

Ar diskrētajiem rezistoriem neesmu aizrāvies, bet kādreiz sen atpakaļ pamēģināju aizvietot poci (melno Alps) ar dalītāju no diviem salodētiem metālfilmas resistoriem.  Man likās, ka ar resistoriem ir labāk.  Bet skaļumu pieregulēt gan baigi neērti bija, ja katrreiz jāpārlodē četri rezistori  :: . Tas tika likts priekšā lampu Aikido preampam, textus par kuru te arī var atrast.

Personīgi es laikam pagaidām atturēšos, bet ja kādam sagribas kaut kur likt "neiked višajdeilus", iesaku vērsties pie Texas Components un prasīt Z-foil rezistorus.  Viņi ražo gan tos Vishay foil rezistorus, gan arī savējos, kas ir drusku lētāki (bet ne pārāk). Var no šamiem pa taisno pasūtīt arī mazos daudzumos.

----------


## normundss

Starp citu, vērtīgakais Osscara izreklamētajā Linear Audio rakstā par barokļiem ir instrumentārijs un metodes to iemērīšanai.  

Vēl tur ir interesants raksts par mērāmo harmonisko kropļu svēršanu lai labāk korelētu mērījumus ar ausīm dzirdamo.  Autors apgalvo, ka pēc viņa metodes filtrētajā signālā dzirdamos kropļojumus var redzēt osciloskopā uz aci.

----------


## JDat

Normundss! Unbelivible! Ar pēdējo teikumu nogalini visus HiENDistus. Kā tu tā varēji? Viņi tagad tevi ienīdīs.  :: 



> Autors apgalvo, ka pēc viņa metodes filtrētajā signālā dzirdamos kropļojumus var redzēt osciloskopā uz aci.


 Tas man atgādina MeyerSound tekstu, kas skanēja aptuveni tā: "Ja kaut ko nevar nomērīt, tad tas neeksistē."

Labi, labi! neņem nopietni, tas man tāds ļauns humors tikai...  ::

----------


## osscar

impulsu barokli nomainīt uz linēaro bija jēga, jo tas deva ārā dizgan lielas amplitūdas 700Hz signālu un tā harmonikas. Un kā redzams no šiem mērījumiem par dažādiem regulatoriem - standarta regulatoru PSRR ir zems - ap 60db pie 1Khz. Tātad iebūvēti dac regulatori to nevar pilnībā "apēst". Varbūt tas tik daudz neietekmē audio traktu cik digitālo. Jāatkārto mērījums labākā rezolūcijā audio traktam, diemžēl digitālo es nevaru samērīt-piem. jitter. bet redzams, ka tie zemās amplitūdas pīķi vairs nav pie augstākminētajām F. Jā vai to dzird vai nē - lai salīdzina kāds ar labākām ausīm. bet es esmu apmierināts ar rezultātu, kuru tā pa īstam ar skaņu karti nevar nomērīt - prasītos pēc labāka mēraparāta. 
vēl labi barošanas ietekmi novēroju pie RIAA aparātiem. var paklausīties, kā skan baroklis , baterija vai baterija šuntēta ar C. Normunds arī šo tēmu bija pētījis. 

Un man šajā gadījumā patīk normunda pieeja, labāk pašam dzirdēt, nekā gudri spriedelēt. Man patīk diskrētā poča darbība - RRR viņš tā baigi smuki, mīksti pārslēdzas. ķīniešu stepperi gan prasa zināmu spēka devu  ::

----------


## JDat

RIAA? Pats zini kāds ir vinila izejas līmenis. Tur cits stāsts. Labi pieņemsim, ka nepamaņiju mērījumos nianses (uz stipri samocītas un neuzskatāmas līknes), bet nu. Hiņa voina, glavnoe maņevt. Tātad Kas tālāk? Triks ar oscili un milivotliem uz baoršanas šinas? Jebšu citi plāni. Interesanti. Un ne jau aplikšanas dēļ, bet tiešām sakārtošanas dēļ. Jitter? Ja nevar tikt galā, tad pagaidām ingorējam. Interesanti būtu sakārtot tālāko barošanu.

----------


## osscar

nu un ko tu zini par riaa ?? es esmu pats 3 riaa saskrūvējis, tā ka nebaidies - es zinu par RIAA signālu līmeni. kas ir tālākā barošana ? pastūzim ? preampam? pašā DAC iekāša ir vēl kaut kādi LT regulatori uz 3 un 5 v līnijām + viens analogajai daļai. Tur gan risinājums ar 470 uf izejā katram stabilizatoram cik atceros.

----------


## JDat

Neiet runa par RIAA salikšanu. 1 mV barošanas trokšņi pret 5V barošanu, cik dB trošņos? 1 mV barošanas trokšņi pret 4 mV (pieņemsim) dingālu no noņēmēja, cik dB trošņu?

Tālākā barošana? DAC? Tieši tā! Kas tur notiek! Varbūt LT taisa draņki barošanā? Cik daudz? Tas arī ir TAS ko tālāk rakt. Vai mēģināji atsevišķi darbināt DACa analogo pakāpi? Cik tur viss labi vai slikti? Kādi korpļi, trokšni analogajā DAC traktā?

----------


## osscar

es taj jau teicu, ka to mazo dac platīti nevar moodot. tur viss ir mikroskopisks + vietas maz. ja grib eksperimentēt ar DAC - tad vajag pašam savu nopietno DAC izgatavot.
Par kādiem trokšņu mV tu runā > ? trokšņi tur ir mikrovoltos.

----------


## JDat

Es kā piemēru salīdzināšanai. Kipa tas pats PSU DACam, Tas pats PSU priekš RIAA. Tātad RIAA performanci ietekmē kudi vairāk. Baterija+C uz RIAA. Nu labi. A kāpēc tad baterija+C uz DAC nevarētu? Mī un žē. DAC patērē vairāk. Attiecīgi nāksies bieži bačūras mainīt uc neērtības. Labi tas ka kaut kas tiek urbināts. Labāk kaut ko nekā neko.

----------


## JDat

A tas ka DAC ir tik maziņš ka nepadodas kjūningam, tad gan ir bēdīgi.

----------


## osscar

+ vēl viņam garantija  ::  negribas uzreiz jaukt ārā  ::  

rekur osciļa metode - impulsnieka izeja - 10mV uz osciļa kloķa bez reizinātājiem. apm. 700-800hz zāģis



un 1mV pozīcija - mana barokļa out:



nu rēķinam ka, daca iekšējā lm1117 ir ar kādu -70db PSRR pei 1Khz.

nu es labāk izvēlos zāģi nebarot iekšā, kaut arī ne visi dzird atšķirību. tāds rezumē.

----------


## JDat

Gut gut, supa gut! Ales supa gut! Tas ir pa smuko! Nākošais uz ko tiekties, dabūt lai ir taisna strīpa uz osciļa ar tavu PSU. Vienīgi paiek jautājums: cik daudz tur ir PSU vaina un cik daudz ir paša DACa vaina. Fērīta gredzeni (gan HF, gan LF) uz kabeļiem dod smukāku ainu?

Kā ir ja DACa vietā pieslēdz dummy load ar pretestībām? Strāva teiksim 2x vairāk ne kā DACam vajag... Ko oscilis rādā. Ja līdzena strīpa, tad PSU sakārtots un droši var pārdot lētā gala hifilītiķiem par div līdz trīs ciparu dolāriem.

----------


## osscar

līdzena svītra nebūs uz 1mV dalījuma , jo paši vadi ar kaut ko "ķer". uz 10mv būs. izmantoju parastos krokodīlus. gredzeni ir. slodze - rezistors 22R  kas +- ir kādi 250mA 
Vairāk īpaši neizspiedīšu, jo baroklis nav jaudīgs. un nevajag arī, jo nekādas baigās slodzes jau tur nav. Nu pieaugs biku  izejas pīķi impulsniekam, parastajam šaubos vai īpaši pieaugs, man tur daudz CRC  filtrā - ap 6000uf + o.47R rezistors pa vidu.

----------


## Jurkins

55V, ~75mA 
1 iedaļa - 1mV
neviena detaļa nav pielasīta, lētie kondiķi.
nekur neviena ferīta gredzena :: , vadi gari un samērā nejēdzīgi izvietoti

----------


## osscar

nu tev glaunāks oscilis , manam tikko kaut kas ieejā - tā vairs taisnu līniju neredz  ::

----------


## Jurkins

aizmirsu piebilst - osciļa tausti no e-līča, 2 gab. šķiet, 15 USD ::

----------


## osscar

mans b1 gatavs:

----------


## JDat

Osscar! Tev ir arī IMD mērījumi? Var arī ar smaart uztaisīt. Korpusiņi, kā vienmēr: Pa glīto! Bet ir interese arī par to kāda ir performace.

----------


## osscar

da nebūs tur nekāds imd, man slinkums vilkt ārā visus verķus. ja jau tur thd tiks zems, tad imd ar nebūs nekāds...

----------


## JDat

Nu a kādreiz, gārā ziemas vakarā... Kaķibināt tos pašus vadiņus un iepūst nevis vienu, bet divus Sine Wave uz SMAART ģeneratora un tad print screen... OK, OK, tavs lodējums, tavs laiks, tavas intereses...

----------


## osscar

es gan neredzu jēgu mērīt - jo ja šim primitīvismam ir 0,0007% thd@ 1V visā diapazonā no 20-20K (ok, pieņemsim, ka man līka barošana un thd ir lielāks..kaut nekādas izmaiņas es nevērēju samērīt - man ģenģera THD ir lielāks) ), softiskajam ģenģerim pašam ir augstāks THD cik skatījos savu laiku. Un cik zināms tie paši mehānismi, kuri rada THD rada arī IMD. ir jāpacenšās radīt pastiprinātāju, kuram mazs THD bet liels IMD... vnk šis tiešām skan ok, un parametri ir ļoti labi, pat ja salīdzina ar opampu risinājumiem, kur ir negatīvā saite .

----------


## osscar

vēl skatījos, ka šo shēmu pārmet arī BJT versijā, kaut ar tiem pašiem BC traņiem. bija doma intereses pēc arī tādu patestēt kādu ziemas vakaru..

----------


## JDat

Par THD vs IMD. Varbūt šoreiz uz tevi tas neattiecas, bet... paņemu mixerpulti. THD viss kārtībā. Pēc specenes. IMD pakaļā. Kāpēc? Tembros pocītis notrūka un tagad zemais gals ir -15 db. Vēl. Varu samelot, bet atšķirību starp plēves un keramisko kodiņi varēja pieķert tieši ar IMD. Dzīvē (darbā) arī redzēti dažādi "brīnumi", kuriem THD itkā OK, bet tiklīdz iedod divas sinusoīdas, tā parādās "mežiņš" uz RTA, tur kur jā itkā vajadzēja būt tikai "dažiem kociņiem".

----------


## osscar

par kondensatoriem tā var būt, it sevišķi par pilnīgiem lētučiem un arī keramiskajiem , tiem var radīt baigos kropļojumus, tāpēc es bieži arī izmantoju jurkina iecienītos k73  ::  samērīšu imd kaut kad, kad ņemšu no plaukta emu laukā  ::  visticamāk pēc pāris dienām vai nedēļas, kad pabeigšu čipu pastiprinātāju.

----------


## JDat

Offtopikam:



> kad pabeigšu čipu pastiprinātāju


 Kuru pēc skaita?  ::  Ja tev pastiprinātāju vietā būtu sievas, tad tu būtu sultāns.  ::

----------


## osscar

da nezinu, jāskaita - 8 laikam vai 9 neskaitot rūpnieciskos  ::

----------


## JDat

Labāk vienreiz dzirdēt nekā 100 lasīt atsauksmes?  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tāds ir mans princips  ::  a ko darīt ? ja nopietnis es arī par diy dacu domāju, bet jāpskatās kā normundam veiksies ar viņa dacu - kazi, jāņem vīns un jābrauc ciemos klausīties - uz vinila adatas jau uzsēdos pie viņa  ::

----------


## Zigis

> vēl skatījos, ka šo shēmu pārmet arī BJT versijā, kaut ar tiem pašiem BC traņiem. bija doma intereses pēc arī tādu patestēt kādu ziemas vakaru..


 Nevari iedot linku uz eksperimentētājiem?

A vispār par šito dizainu es visu laiku brīnos, kāpēc Pass tos divus kondiķus un vienpolāro barošanu iebāza? Varbūt lai Salas būtu ar ko nodarboties?
Es, ja taisītu, tad ja nu ne gluži Salas monstru, tad vismaz uz diviem trijkājiem, vai vislētākajā gadījumā ar TLE2426 virtuālo grunti.

----------


## osscar

tev taisnība, tur tiešām 2 polāra barošana un nav C. bet nu ideja tā pati.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/image...-schematic.png

----------


## Jurkins

::  Eu, džeki! Kas tas par sviestu? ::  :: ..... ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Varbūt nedaudz offtopic-

Ko īsti nozīmē galvaniski izolēts USB? Nav kopējā vada ar kompi? Atsevišķa barošana? Datu līnijas caur optroniem?

Doma ir uztaisīt regulēto barokli, kas baro USB DAC'u un neļauj kompja netīrumiem maitāt gaisu. Vai vispār ir jēga?

----------


## osscar

nu jā galvaniski atsiastīts - tā arī ir - vainu ar opto devaisiem, vai ar transformatoru. spdifs parasti ar trafu atsaistīts - ar usb nav tik vienkārši. reti kuram usb dacam būs atsaiste...nu jā un atsevišķa barošana ar protams būs dacam. Tiesa es baigi neesmu pētījis visas usb nianses, bed daži daki nespēj caur usb sagremot 192K. jāskata konkrētais dacs. es jaunu baigi nelauzītu galvu par to galvanisko atsaiti - labāk tad normunda variants par i2s dzīšanu iekš dac.

----------


## JDat

Es teiktu vienkārši. DAC ir DAC. Konvertē S/PDIV uz analogu skaņu. Labs DAC arreklokingu (slapjie sapņi par lielam naudām). USB? A pričom te USB vispār? "ist hifilītīķis spēlēs no autonoma SSD devaida WAVE failus ārā nevis krāmešies ar kompi (nežēlīgs trokšnu avots gan elektriski, gan mehāniski starp citu). A tomēr gribās USB skaņu? Gāžam no USB uz S/PDIF. Protams katru iespējamo uti sakārtojam jebkurā mezglā utt. Vek koncepts: nevuis no USB uz Analog, bet pa vidu iemetam S/PDIF. S/PDIF kā vēl viens jitter avots? Nu neko padarīt reclockings jāpiesauc. Kā būt vispār pa ethernet streamot skāņu? Clocks tiks ģenerēts pažā gala iekārtā. Ethernet vispār nesatur clockingu, tikai datus. Ko darīt parastam mirstīgajam ar SAVu USB DACu? A neko samierināties. Varbut kādu milimentu pietjūnēt pašām. Nu bet? A kam tagad viegli? Gribās hifirastiju? Maksā ragā! Optroni? Par toslinku mans Hifilists izteicās vienkārši: vēl viens jiiter avots. Pie tam uz LED/Lāzeru+fotodiožu rēķina. Itkā labi uztaisīts S/PDIF esot labāks par toslinku. Tātad optroni kaut ko uzlabos, bet kaut ko citu tajā pat laikā sajās. IIS caur optroniem? Tad jau paņemt 10 GBit/sec lāzerus optiskos kabeļus un no no telekomunikācijām un ar tiem zvetēt ārā signālu. Būs savs jitter klāt, bet paliek jautājums: ar kuru risinājumu būs mazākā no nelaimēm?

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu tas skaidrs, ka USB vairumā gadījumu būs inferijors risinājums. Jautājums bija drīzāk, kā izspiest no šī savienojuma maksimālo. Pirmais, kas man nāca prātā ir barošanas attīrīšana. Drīzumā ienāksies DAC's, kurš darbojas tikai uz USB, kas nozīmē SPDIF vai I2S ieeju neesamību. Tāpat arī visa ierīce ir izpildīta ar SMD detaļām, kas diezgan ierobežo modificēšanas iespējas.

Tāpēc arī skatos, kā ar kaut kādiem ārējiem kruķiem dabūt ko labāku ārā.

----------


## Jurkins

Nav kāds interesējies piem. EMU USB skaņaskartēm kā ir ar USB atsaisti un reklokingu. Gan jau ka nav visdrīzāk (lai gan esmu pilnīgs nejēga šajos jautājumos). Ja tā, tad ir atbilde uz jautājumu vismaz par USB atdalīšanas nepieciešamību - iesācēja DIY DAC nezin vai tādus parametrus dabūs ārā. Bet nu, kas zin.

----------


## normundss

> Nav kāds interesējies piem. EMU USB skaņaskartēm kā ir ar USB atsaisti un reklokingu. Gan jau ka nav visdrīzāk (lai gan esmu pilnīgs nejēga šajos jautājumos). Ja tā, tad ir atbilde uz jautājumu vismaz par USB atdalīšanas nepieciešamību - iesācēja DIY DAC nezin vai tādus parametrus dabūs ārā. Bet nu, kas zin.


 Konkrēti EMU 0404 USB atsaiste nav, ir tikai dažas smd droselītes ar ISP1583 USB kontrolieri galā. Tas iet iekšā AK4113 mux/resīverim. Loģika uzbūvēta uz ALtera EPM240T CPLD. DAC čips ir AK4396, ADC ir AK5385.  Analogās ieejas uz JSR2068 opampiem, izejās kaut kādi 5532 kloni.  Vadības MCU pašu Creative ASIC mikrene.  Reklokinga īpatnības var mēģināt izpīpēt no AK4113 datašīta, bet nekas dižs tur nav. "Low jitter analog PLL" ir viss ko es tur atradu, bez neviena cipara.

USB endpoint strādā izohronajā režīmā, tā ka nekāds FIFO buferis tur notiekti nav.

----------


## ansius

njā... izskatās ka jums nav pilnībā nekādas izpratnes par USB kā tādu... nav fifo buferis? http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/ savādāk atvaino HiEndDebilisms te vien skan...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu lūk, normundss, sniedza vispusīgu un izsmeļošu atbildi. Tas, protams, nenozīmē, ka nevajag iet uz izaugsmi, bet iesācēja DACā, pie tam, gatavā vai kaut kādā kitā iespringt uz tādām lietām ir bezjēdzīgi.

edit: ansius, tieši tā, nav, melnā kaste.

----------


## JDat

Reclokings? Tas nav tā obladi piekarināta mikrene vai ieintergēts tajā par USB kritāliņā. Tas ir verķis, kurā iekšā ir FIFO buveris. Pa vienu galu baro iekšā nosacīti netīru (tik un kā maksimāli jāattīra) digitālu signālu. Pa otru galu ārā nāk tīrs sigāls. Tunāju par šo lietu ar savu hifilītķi. Saku koncepts tāds un tāds Ir tādas un tādas gatavas mirenes. Ko vēl vajag klāt, to izpīpēs un pielipinās. Sāmais: nē, nav tik prati. Tik un tā jāseko gan barošanas lietām (jau pieminētie mikro (imho mili)volti uz DC drāts) un kāt vēl draņķi kuri rīvēsies starp diviem klokiem Netīro un tīro), jo vis tomēr saiet vienā mikrenē, kurai nav speciāla barošanas sistēma (atdalīti +5V katrai pusei, GND pini un kas tur vēl par brīnumiem), kas der hifilītķiem. Cik daudz ši fifo ideja ir muļķibas vai patiesība? Nezinu Spārdiet ja murgoju.

Bet nu ir cilvēki kas ar to nodarbojas.
Pirmais googles rezultāts: http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2012/...ffalo-iii-dac/


Neko nelasīju (davai citu dienu, ļoti gribu gulēt). Bildes apskatīju. Uzreiz akmentiņš sildīto kabeļu dārziņā (ja būs cepiens parcelšu uz jaunu topiku, lai kaut nedaudz satīrītu osscar DAC PSU tēmu). Kādi nafig superpuperRCA? Te čalis visu uz SMA (vai SMB, pat nezinu kā saucas) 2.4 GHz Wifi (vai tml) konektoriem rullē. Jau šī vien attieksme niansītēs liek paskatīties ka čalis domā par katru sīkumu? Cik labi un pareizi domā? To izlems vēstures nežēlīgā tiesa.

----------


## normundss

Nu USB kontroliera fifo te vispār ņi pri čom.  Reklokot jau var arī bez bufera, ko vairums DACu vairāk vai mazāk veiksmīgi arī dara.  Bieži vien kopā ar resamplingu.  FIFO reclocking teorētiski ir labāk, bet arī ir savi trūkumi.  Jāliek pietiekami liels buferis (megabitos mērāms) lai sūdīga ienākošā clk gadījumā tas neiztukšotos vai nepārpildītos viena muzikālā "gabala" laikā.  Tā nebūtu liela problēma ar asinhronu datu ievades interfeisu, bet ar izohronajiem "reālā laika" interfeisiem (SPDIF, I2S, daudzi USB) jāuzmanās.  Attiecīgi arī būs kaut kāda aizture sākot atskaņošanu kamēr buferis pietiekoši aizpildās. 

Reclockeris no hifiduino linka ir tas pats diyaudio projekts, par ko rakstīju.  Tur tagad vēl dažas interesantas fīčas ir izveidotas - izolatori ienākošajiem pieslēgumiem, akumulatoru barošana (ar automātisku lādēšanu) oscilatoram, vairāki varianti oscilatoru izvēlē (fiksēti vai programmējami).  Esmu diezgan nobriedis iegādāties, kad ies vaļā nākošais group buy.  Autors darba laikā projektē medicīniskās iekārtas un brīvajā laikā acīmredzami netiek vaļā no paraduma visu taisīt nenormāli akurāti  :: .

Un konektori tur ir U.FL.

----------


## Delfins

> Pirmais, kas man nāca prātā ir barošanas attīrīšana


 kāpēc nevar izmantot ārējo akumulatoru, kas pa nakti off/wait/stnd-by stāvoklī uzlādējās? pure DC..

----------


## Jurkins

Kaut kur netā bija lapa, veči bija mērījuši dažādu galvanisko elementu un arī akumulatoru trokšņus, un nemaz jau tik rožains skats tur nebija. Visur, kur notiek lādētu daļiņu kustība, būs troksnis. Es domāju, ka, ja barošana ir uzkonstruēta korekti, tad nafig nevajag nekādus akumulatorus. Lai mazinātu kāda faktora ietekmi uz gala rezultātu, ir jāsaprot, kādā veidā izpaužās ši faktora ietekme. Es neesmu saskāries ar DACiem, nezinu kā tieši netīrība ciparu daļas barošanā (kas vispār ir netīrība barošanā? tīkla pulsācijas, trokšņi milivoltu daļu līmenī?) ietekmē rezultātu un kādus parametrus ietekmē. Ja kāds zina, padalieties, citādi sanāk tāda taustīšanās pa tumsu - vai osscara baroklis tiešām uzlaboja rezultātu vai atkal placebo  :: .

----------


## normundss

Vispārizplatīts viedoklis ir tāds, ka DACam pret barošanu visjutīgākā daļa ir oscilators, kas no barošanas svārstībām taisa džiteru. Teorija (viena no) http://atrak.usc.edu/~massoud/Papers...noise-talk.pdf. Visu digitālo loģiku no aķiem barot ir bezjēgā IMO. Analogā daļa kā jau analogā - kādu barošanu pieliksi, tā arī skanēs.  

Izolatori ir cits stāsts, tie ir zemes atdalīšanai.  Arī jau protams nekas nav ideāls, bet var eksperimentēt ar visādiem risinājumiem - trafi, opto, cmos. 

Katrā sevi cienošā DACā ir vairāki lokālie regulatori, kas lielā mērā samazina "lielā" barokļa ietekmi, kā tas visticamāk arī ir osscara gadījumā. 

Es te izraku no drazu kaudzes verķi vārdā Logitech Squeezebox Reciever.  Vot šis ir kandidāts barokļa optimizācijai.  Neko neatskaņojot analogajās izejās ir šāda superīga bilde (5mV/iedaļa). Skan protams pretīgi, lai arī pēc papīriem THD <0,004%.

----------


## Jurkins

Vo, vo, tas jau tuvāk nopietnām sarunām. Bet vai ir nojausma, cik piem barošanas izmaiņa par, teiksim, 1mV spēj ietekmēt kvarca frekvenci? Gandrīz vai intereses pēc laikam vajadzēs savākt ģeneratoru uz kaut kādas loģika, vismaz kaut kāds priekšstats būtu.

p.s. Mani arī pamazām sāk DACi interesēt (paralēli pastūžiem), jo no manas skaņaskartes nāk ārā kaut kas ļoti līdzīgs, tikai vēl šausmīgāks. Bet vai esi pārliecināts, ka barošana pie vainas?

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu ko- tad jāgaida Bitu Kapsētu?

----------


## Jurkins

> Nu ko- tad jāgaida Bitu Kapsētu?


  ::  Jātiek ar vienu kapsētu galā. Bet elektronika tāpat kā purvs...ievelk.

http://rnd.cnews.ru/tech/news/line/index_science.shtml?2012/10/08/505804

Gan jau pēc gadiem n-desmit tādu varēs DACā ielikt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es ceru, ka eventuālā Bitu kapsēta būs ar diskrētajām rezistoru trepēm?! Tad varēs tādu pulksteni likt iekšā.

Pats jau arī es skatos sev kādu dziļi modificējamu DAC'u, ko pārlodēt un pārspraust, kad nebūs ko darīt. Visdrīzāk, ka uz kāda no firmīgajiem multibitu čipiem. Virs 16/44.1 tāpat man nekas nav.

----------


## JDat

Atompulkstenis palīdzēs GPS? Labrīt! ja nav skaidrs kā GPS darbojas, tad jau interesanti, bet... Tas par to atompulksteņa linku. Ir radioamatieri kuri mājās tur atompulsteņus. kaut kas no HP verķiem. Dzīvē ir savādāk ne kā teorijā. Un matemātika arī jāzin...

DAC uz R2R matricām? Atkal matemātika. Diez vai vāirkā par 12 bitiem sanāks izspiest no diskrēta DACa. Už lielai precizitātei jābūt. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resisto...sistor_ladders

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, JDat, Tu nepareizi saprati. Runa ir par inerciālo navigācijas sistēmu, kurai nevajag GPS.

Par R2R. Diskrēti - galīgi garām, skaļuma regulatoru var taisīt, vairāk gan nekā. Es domāju, ka tieši tā iemesla dēļ, ka grūti (HVZ dārgi vai...) uztaisīt superprecīzu R2R, tautās aizgāja delta-sigma DACi. Var jau būt, ka arī nē. Nav ne jausmas par tehnoloģiju iespējām, nekad neesmu interesējies.

----------


## JDat

Atgriežamies pie LORAN paveida? Ja jau par atompulsteņiem. Kurš atcerās Baltcom reklāmu: "...blablabla, un dāvanā saņemat rokas atompulsteni par velti..." 

http://tf.nist.gov/ofm/smallclock/Welcome.html
http://tf.nist.gov/ofm/smallclock/CSAM.html
http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/r.../miniclock.cfm

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nedomāju, ka LORAN. Tas, man šķiet, bija kas cits. Šeit ir runa par inerciālu navigācijas sistēmu kā balistiskajās raķetēs vai zemūdenēs - precīzs žiroskops un pulkstenis, HVZ, varbūt vēl kaut kas, žiroskops it kā laikam ir lai noteiktu paātrinājuma vektoru, vajag jau ne tikai paātrinājumu, bet ātrumu arī zināt. Neesmu speciālists varu sameloties, un tas ir galīgs offtopiks. Mūs interesē atompulkstenis DACam  :: .

----------


## JDat

Ziroskops par pāris kārtām neprecīzāks, bet lai tas paiel citai siskusijai.

DACam? Ko tas dosas? Kabatas versija nederēs?  :: 

http://www.realhamradio.com/GPS_Frequency_Standard.htm
http://web.archive.org/web/201107172...ltt.com/10mhz/
http://www.qsl.net/zl1bpu/MICRO/GPSCLOCK/index.htm

Žēl, par cēzija cloku neko uz sitienu nevaru atrast savos krājumos, bet... Laikam ka arī šajos linkos kaut kur bija aprēķini. Tur vesela matemātika. 

Ja paņems atompulsteni, tad jāsāk domāt par grafitācijas efektiem un relativitātes teoriju arī jānem vērā. Nemaz nerunājot par temperitūru, atmosfēras spiedienu, magnētisko lauku un elektrobarošanas tīrību tādam aparātam. Sildītie španunga vadi obligāti. Bet...

Nav lētāk nopirkt pa daždesmit EUR no hi-endistiem-pseidošarlatānistiem kvarca cloka platīti un miers? Tas sākumam, kamēr iesldās atompulsteņa invāzijai. Kamēr izspiedīs no pārējiem komponentiem visu, kura dēļ hifirastu kvarcs sāks palikt par šaurāko vietu...

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, pag, nestrīdēsimies, bet balistiskās raķetes šauj ārkārtīgi precīzi... un toč bez GPS. 
Kā, ko dotu precīzs kloks DACam? Tas jau ir visu DACiofīliķu svētais grāls. Vai tad ne?
Tas links jau bija tā starp citu. Es pats uzskatu, ka pilnīgi pietiktu ar jēdzīgu kvarcu ar korektu barošanu un stabilizētu temperatūru. neesmu vēl paspējis pameklēties par rezonatoru frekvences atkarību no T, bet spinnim mozgom čuju, ka tas varētu būt svarīgāk nekā atbilstošās mikrenes barošanas mikrovolti. Protams, līdz zināmai saprātīgai robežai, jo galīgi neesmu audiorasts.

----------


## zzz

> Pag, pag, nestrīdēsimies, bet balistiskās raķetes šauj ārkārtīgi precīzi... un toč bez GPS.


 Offtops, bet tiiri inerciaalaas navigaacijas sisteemas shauj herovatenjko, nevis aarkaartiigi preciizi (njuukiem ar dievu uz puseem pietiek). Kaut kaadu cieshamaaku precizitaati taam piedeva laazeru zhiroskopi un varbuut ka veel uzlabosies ar tiem reklameetajiem nanopontiem.

----------


## JDat

Jā, bez GPS. Bet... Kāda širba kur noritīs atompimba. Mērī vai 200 metrus nos no mērķa. Domā kāds pamanīs atširību? Mazie peradki ar radionafigāciju un žirskopiem ( kādreiz krieviem?) vai infrasarkano lāzernafigāciju IR siltumakemrām (amīšiem kādreiz). Kas notiek modernajā militārajā nafigācijā? A nekas GPS klāt nācis.  ::  Kopumā notiek sekojošais: Top secret chaoss.  :: 

Imho pietiek (vai pat pārāk daudz) ja neredzi milivoltu pļekas uz osciļa. Kas vēl. Kitteru jānosēdina zem mikrosekundes un būs labi. Neatceros kas tur bija par nanosekunžu desmitiem vai simteim teikts. Jo mazāk jo labāk. Mans Hifilītķis mērīja ar kaut kād dampi pa 2kLs, bet nu jau šamam vairs nevajag tādu zvēru. Kaut kāds Japāniski-amerikānisks nosaukums. Okogava vai tml. Jāpameklē kur bija linki, ja kādu baigi interesē...

Āāā. Šowbiznesā progress. Tauta sāk lietot ārējos wordclokus digitālajām pultīm uc digitālajai audio draziņai. Beidzot!

----------


## normundss

DACam problēma nav frekvences stabilitātē, bet fāzes troksnī.  Katrā ciklā ir "kritiskais stāvoklis", kad CLK signāla augošā vai krītošā fronte sasniedz to līmeni, kas _notrigerē_ darbību vadāmajā loģikā.  Ideālā gadījumā intervāli būtu vienādi ar 1/f, bet realitātē šī kritiskā stāvokļa pozīcija laikā atšķiras no ideālās, pie kam katrā periodā dažādi. Šīs atšķirības arī ir fāzes troksnis jeb jitter.  Frekvences ziņā ilgtermiņā stabilam oscilatoram arī var būt paliels fāzes troksnis, tāpēc atompulksteņi nav ideāls risinājums DACam (arī frekvences tiem nav diezko piemērotas).  Cilvēki ir ņēmušies ar rubīdija oscilatoriem, neesot vērts.

Ar barošanu nav gluži tā ka katrs milivolts ietekmē par tik un tik Hz.  Tur jāskatās kā barošanas troksnis ietekmē oscilatora fāzes troksni, kuras trokšņa spektra joslas ir būtiskas kādās situācijās utt. Nopietnāki pētījumi šajā lauciņā parasti izmanto stohastikās analīzes metodes, kas ir bišķi virs manas sajēgas un vēlmes iedziļināties. Vibrācija arī svarīgs faktors, bet intuitīvi šķiet, ka tā varētu vairāk ietekmēt jitter spektra zemfrekvences daļu.  Kā tas ietekmē skanējumu ir dziļi atkarīgs no DAC veida. 

Temperatūra ietekmē frekvenci, bet ne tik daudz jitter, jo T tik strauji nesvārstās (desmiti Hz līdz 10MHz diapazonā).  Mans DACs ar Crystek CCHD-950 100MHz oscilatoru ir kādu pusstundu jāsilda pēc ieslēgšanas, citādi ik pa brīdim pazūd sinhronizācija uz SPDIF signālu, sevišķi 96kHz ieejas signālam.  Izskatās, ka šī problēma raksturīga daudzām Es9018 implementācijām.  Oscilatora T stabilitāte gan visdrīzāk ir tikai viens no faktoriem.  Es klusībā ceru, ka FIFO reclockera un DACa darbināšana ar sinhronu clocku varētu šo slimību izārstēt.

Jitter cīņa iet par pikosekundes desmitdaļām pašam oscilatoram un dažām pikosekundēm visam DACam (RMS izteiksmē).  Kādi tur nanosekunžu desmiti un simti???!! Piemēram jaunākajam un krutākajam Crystek CCDH-957 45MHz oscilatoram RMS jitter sanāk 122 femtosekundes (0,122 ps). Good enough is never enough!

Nupat Nobela prēmiju fizikā piešķīra par kvantu pulksteņa izgudrošanu, kas ir 100x precīzāks par cēzija pulksteni.  (Ok, ne gluži par to, bet uz to pusi) Lūk par ko audiofīliem jāsapņo, nevis par kaut kādiem vecmodīgiem, neprecīziem atompulksteņiem! ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Offtops, bet tiiri inerciaalaas navigaacijas sisteemas shauj herovatenjko, nevis aarkaartiigi preciizi (njuukiem ar dievu uz puseem pietiek). Kaut kaadu cieshamaaku precizitaati taam piedeva laazeru zhiroskopi un varbuut ka veel uzlabosies ar tiem reklameetajiem nanopontiem.


 Off.. Mehāniskos žiroskopus, šķiet ,pat krievi vairs neizmanto, bet kāds kilometrs uz 11..12 tūkstošiem ir pietiekami precīzi, bez tam vai tik Iskanderi un to priekšgājēji Točka arī neizmanto inerciālās vadības sistēmas, kuras Gruzijā nostrādāja pat ļoti precīzi. Tīri intereses pēc vajadzēs netā palasīt.

----------


## Jurkins

Normundss, bet vai tad inerciālajā navigācijā arī nebūtu svarīga fāze nevis tikai frekvence? Protams, te sanāk galīgu nespeciālistu bazārs ::  (no manas puses).

----------


## JDat

Pa lielam Normumdam taisnība. DAC lietās, ne ballsistiskajās raķetēs.  :: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yokogawa-TA3...item563937eafd

Jāsāk ir ar kaut ko tādu nevis uzreiz lekt uz femtosekunžu jittera problēmām.

----------


## normundss

> Normundss, bet vai tad inerciālajā navigācijā arī nebūtu svarīga fāze nevis tikai frekvence? Protams, te sanāk galīgu nespeciālistu bazārs (no manas puses).


 Galīgi nezinu kā tā navigācija darbojas. Ja tur jāmēra laika intervāli viena vai dažu  CLK periodu garumā, tad fāzes troksnis ir būtisks. Ja garāki intervāli, tad drīzāk ilgtermiņa stabilitāte ir svarīgāka.

----------


## Jurkins

Domāju, ka tur visu laiku tiek reizināts ātrums (kuru no kaut kurienes dabū) ar laiku, kuru ražo "atomkloks", bet nu labi, tas ir off...
Es cenšos tā loģiski izdomāt, kādu ietekmi uz delta-sigma procesa rezultātu, kuram ir tikai "vairāk" un "mazāk" atstāj fakts, ka tas "vairāk" un "mazāk" notirk ar kaut kādu gadījuma nobīdīti. Bet laikam jau bez matemātikas nekā.
p.s. velns, laikam jau beigsies viss ar to, ka vilkšu ārā 20+ gadus vecos prof. Miķelsona lekciju pierakstus un augstākās matemātikas grāmatas :: .

----------


## karloslv

Eh, kungi, viss tur ir vienkārši. Inerciālajā sistēmā, pavisam vienkārši uz pirkstiem skaidrojot, tiek integrēts paātrinājums, lai iegūtu ātrumu un pozīciju. Skaitliskā integrēšana. "Reizināts ātrums ar laiku" ir Eilera metode. Visu to sarežģī fakts, ka paātrinājumu bez patiesās orientācijas nomērīt nemaz tā nevar, pašam (akselerometram) atrodoties uz ķermeņa. Domu eksperiments - ja jūs esat no lidojoša boinga izmestā krītošā liftā, ko rādīs akselerometrs, kuru turat rokās? Tajā brīdī tiek pieslēgti žiroskopi, magnetometri un kas tik vēl ne, un visu sensoru rādījumi (kuri trokšņo, peld, nobīdās) ir jāņem vērā vienkopus (piemēram, Kalmana filtrs). Bet tas viss tā, spama pēc (uz to te naski).

Ar fāzes raustīšanos arī viss ir vienkārši. Nobīdes frontes laikā rada nobīdi fāzē, bet momentānā fāze savukārt ir frekvences atvasinājums. Ja frontes ir ideālas, signālam ir ideāls spektrs (sinusoīdai 1 pīķis, taisnstūra signālam bezgalīgi daudz pīķu, viss pēc teorijas). Gadījuma process to visu izsmērē, atkal jau uz pirkstiem skaidrojot. Rodas nelielas blakus komponentes ar nobīdi no frekvenču pīķiem. Arī radioelektronikā to sen pazīst un sauc par fāzes troksni (phase noise). Ja pulksteņa signāls ar fāzu troksni tiek izmantots DACošanai, tad mērķa signāla spektram arī uzklāsies vājas nobīdītas kopijas.

----------


## zzz

Piemetot klaat veel drusku offtopu, leetie atompulkstenji vispaar nav absoluuti nikakim rakom saistiiti ar inerciaalo navigaaciju. 

Inerciaalajai navigaacijai atompulkstenjus nevajag.

Tas ko tur tajaa rakstinjaa gribeeja reklameet, ir GPS simuleeshana ar uz zemes baazeetu (leetu) staciju tiiklu. Tas ir apmeeram lokaalaa pozicioninga sisteema, kura funkcionee arii tad, ja GPS sputnjikus apciemojusi polaarlapsa.

----------


## Jurkins

Pēc karloslv posta  kaut kas atmiņā nedaudz atgriežas. Bet nu OK, jāmet šis off pie malas un jādara tas, kas sanāk labāk  ::

----------


## normundss

> Ja pulksteņa signāls ar fāzu troksni tiek izmantots DACošanai, tad mērķa signāla spektram arī uzklāsies vājas nobīdītas kopijas.


 Jā, tas arī ir pamatprincips J-Test jitter testam, kur DACā tiek barota skaitliski sintezēta sinusoīda ar frekvenci fs/4  ar papildus modulāciju, kas rada teorētiski sliktāko iespējamo SPDIF interfeisa džiteru. Google "Julian Dunn Jtest".  



> The J-test signal was designed to investigate jitter induced from the data
> modulation of the interface. It carries a tone at a quarter of the sample rate
> while almost all the data is modulated at 1/192 times the sample rate. For a
> 48 kHz system these rates are 12 kHz and 250 Hz, and the 250 Hz is effectively
> a square wave. Data-jitter sensitivity would appear as jitter sidebands to
> the 12 kHz tone at ±250 Hz and odd harmonics (±750, ±1250 and so on).


 Skatās DAC analogo izeju FFT, tur pamattonim abās pusēs ir jitter izraisītas "adatas".  Problēma te ir mērierīces ADC džiters. Varbūt to var apiet, samplējot ar citu frekvenci nekā testa signāls, piemēram 44.1 kHz testa signālu skatīties ar skaņu karti 96kHz režīmā.  Pēc manas saprašanas tad DAC un ADC džitera radīto blakussignālu frekvences nesakritīs.

Šis manuprāt ir parastajam entuziastam sakarīgāks veids kā novērtēt jitter nekā meklēt aparātus ar ko izmērīt oscilatora fāzes troksni tiešā veidā.  Jo jitter ietekmē gala signālu dažādos veidos kam līdz šim neviens nav spējis izveidot universālu deterministisku matemātisko modeli, vismaz tā ir lasīts dažos papīros. Konkrēti grūtības nomodelēt jitter ietekmi ir continuous time delta-sigma DACiem (kas ir vairums jauno laiku produktu), plus vēl jitter ietekme uz digitālajiem filtriem un noise shaping. Pārāk gudri sanāk. 

Šeit  tiek apgalvots, ka jitter radītajiem sliktākā gadījuma blakussignāliem  jābūt -25dB zem sistēmas A-svērtā THD+N līmeņa lai tie būtu nedzirdami.

Par barošanas ietekmi uz phase noise atradu šādu pētījumu http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slwa066/slwa066.pdf. Nekas dižs, bet vismaz kaut kas.  

Kaut kādā brīdī jau viss tāpat reducēsies uz to, kāds ir bijis ADC jitters mūziku rakstot.  No tā radītajiem kropļiem vairs vaļā netikt.

----------


## JDat

Pēc būtibas Jitter ienes FM signālā. Uz ausi pat var pamanīt (stāsts par word clok lietošanu mikserpulīm). Jitter ir bija un būs. Tur neko nepadarīs. Lai mūzika būtu maksimāli tuva oriģināla. DAC jitteram jāsakrīt ar ADC jitter. Manuprāt. Kāda jēga ja ar ADC jasajāj signālu un ar low jitter DAC nevar atpakaļ dabūt to pašu? Uz šo jautājumu mans hifilītiķis nevarēja atbildēt...

Offtopicam: Kāda jēga no vinila, ja signālu uz vinilu raksta no datora, kur ir tie paši digitālas apstrādes, ACD un DAC procesi?




Apmēram 3:30-4:30 Kur ir tas siltums? Āāā. Es laikam zinu. Tas pats kas ar lentu. Brickwall Low pass filter ar 20 kHz in mechanics...

----------


## normundss

> Pēc būtibas Jitter ienes FM signālā. Uz ausi pat var pamanīt (stāsts par word clok lietošanu mikserpulīm). Jitter ir bija un būs. Tur neko nepadarīs. Lai mūzika būtu maksimāli tuva oriģināla. DAC jitteram jāsakrīt ar ADC jitter. Manuprāt. Kāda jēga ja ar ADC jasajāj signālu un ar low jitter DAC nevar atpakaļ dabūt to pašu? Uz šo jautājumu mans hifilītiķis nevarēja atbildēt...


 Jitter ir statistisks lielums, troksnis.  Tas nevar "sakrist", tikai summēties. Pat ja ADC un DAC barotu ar sinhronu jitterainu CLK, vienalga būtu štruntīgi. Problēma jau nav tikai lai sakrīt ADC un DAC samplēšanas brīdis. Vēl jau nepatikšanas būtu ar digitālo filtru un noise shaping algoritmiem, kas ir paredzēti determinētiem sampļu intervāliem.

----------


## JDat

Izklausās sarežģīti. Kādas ir portenciālās problēmas ar digālo filtru un nouse shaping alogritmiem? Varētu sīkāk pastāstīt?

----------


## normundss

Detaļās nemācēšu izstāstīt, jālasa grāmatas. 

Par digitālajiem filtriem kaut kas stāv atmiņā par problēmām ar daudzpakāpju filtriem un projektētajām aizturēm starp pakāpēm, kas paredz fiksētus sampļu intervālus.  Bet varbūt es murgoju, jo tagad neko tādu nevaru atrast.

Par noise shaping un citām delta-sigma DACu niansēm kā piemēram kvantizāciju gan ir daudz sarakstīts. Piemēram, var palasīt http://www.iet.ntnu.no/courses/fe811...t_audiodac.pdf. 
 Internetos var atrast grāmatiņu "Analog Circuit Design: Structured Mixed-Mode Design, Multi-Bit Sigma-Delta Converters, Short Range RF Circuits", tur arī šīs lietas ir analizētas . Idejiski problēma ir tāda, ka vienāda timing error funkcija ADC un DAC darbībā rada dažādas kļūdas.  Līdz ar to šīs kļūdas nevar nonullēt sasummējot.  Vēl vairāk, risinājumi DAC kļūdu samazināšanai nav tieši piemērojami ADC, kas rada vēl papildus atšķirības ADC un DAC kļūdās.  Īsais kopsavilkums - risinājuma nav, ir tikai kompromisi.





Par noise shaping:

----------

